# Abandoned Cider Apple Orchards, Devon



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2007)

Now I know this isn't derelict buildings, but I've recently started documenting abandoned orchards as part of an on-going local history project. I first took some photos of one in 2004, at the back of a local pub in Seaton called The Kings Arms, then recently began seeing others whenever I've been out on other explores. So, I thought I'd share some of the photos.

The Kings Arms, Seaton. Just six trees remaining.

















Pump Farm, Whitford. Only two trees left in the field, but there are two or three in the bordering hedges.











There's a close in Seaton which I'd completely forgotten about until around a week ago. It doesn't look much from the outside, just a cluster of houses around a square of trees, but once beneath the trees you can tell by the rows that it used to be an orchard. The name of the close, btw, is called The Orchard (for some strange reason!  ).


























Cheers


----------



## chelle (Nov 3, 2007)

Very interesting report Foxy...looks a nice area you found.
regards
Stu n Chelle.


----------



## King Al (Nov 5, 2007)

Lovely, but for some reason I fancy a picnic now


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 5, 2007)

King Al said:


> Lovely, but for some reason I fancy a picnic now



HeeHee. With apple pie for afters?


----------



## King Al (Nov 5, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> HeeHee. With apple pie for afters?



more like cider


----------



## j3bu (Jan 22, 2008)

Scrumping anyone


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 22, 2008)

can tell they didnt get pruned back that year


----------



## Midnight (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice one foxy  love the report


----------



## TimFoxSeaton (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi,
I've just been looking at old-maps.co.UK and in a map of 1890-91 shows extensive areas of what look like orchards.
Cheers Tim


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2021)

TimFoxSeaton said:


> Hi,
> I've just been looking at old-maps.co.UK and in a map of 1890-91 shows extensive areas of what look like orchards.
> Cheers Tim


Hi Tim and welcome to Derelict Places. Those maps are brilliant aren't they. I have the link on my desktop and use them often for dating buildings for my website and blog. I haven't thought to do anything re the orchards though, which has been on the back burner for a long time, so thanks for the reminder. I'll have to do some research with them, especially as I noticed that around where I live (just off Harepath Road) there were quite a few orchards. Cheers.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 19, 2021)

There used to be acres of orchards in Harwell near where I live, after we joined the EU they were all ripped out so the French could sell their crappy apples (I refuse to eat Golden Delicious) and their farmers kept happy. There is only one cider orchard I know of around here at Upton. I have to wonder if any of our orchards will return now after we have come out of the EU.


----------



## TimFoxSeaton (Feb 19, 2021)

Foxylady said:


> Hi Tim and welcome to Derelict Places. Those maps are brilliant aren't they. I have the link on my desktop and use them often for dating buildings for my website and blog. I haven't thought to do anything re the orchards though, which has been on the back burner for a long time, so thanks for the reminder. I'll have to do some research with them, especially as I noticed that around where I live (just off Harepath Road) there were quite a few orchards. Cheers.


Hi Foxylady, 
Thanks for very prompt reply - very surprised as I think your posting was from 2007. I couldn't find any reference to 'Seaton Devon Orchards' by a quick Google search. Have you come across anything else of interest in the Seaton area? I live in Scalwell Lane. Cheers Tim


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2021)

TimFoxSeaton said:


> Have you come across anything else of interest in the Seaton area? I live in Scalwell Lane. Cheers Tim


There have been quite a few abandoned and derelict buildings in and around Seaton. Sadly most of them have been demolished and are long gone. The only one left that I can think of is Seaton Heights Motel/Hotel. 

You can click on the link to my website (website story, beneath my signature at the bottom of the post) to check stuff out. I no longer add to my website as the host changed the web builder to one which I can't use anymore. However, I've gradually been putting my website articles over to a blog instead; much longer ones with loads more information and photos on. I think all the derelict stuff is on there now, along with a lot of non-urbex architectural and landscape photography/history.

Anyway, here's my blog url too...
pastremainsblog.blogspot.com


----------



## TimFoxSeaton (Feb 19, 2021)

Just seen your blog. Coincidence - was walking through Holyford on Monday and on the information poster Seaton down hill Fort was mentioned (which I was unaware of) and saw it on my walk back. 
I attach a photo of a derelict farm house I came across near Umborne. 
Cheers Tim


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh wow, that farmhouse looks nice. Have you taken any more photos or planning to go back? The Seaton Down information board must have been put up since I last went up there. I've been meaning to have another walk that way as I need to take some more photos of Holyford Woods. One of many local walks on my list once I'm able to!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 19, 2021)

TimFoxSeaton said:


> Just seen your blog. Coincidence - was walking through Holyford on Monday and on the information poster Seaton down hill Fort was mentioned (which I was unaware of) and saw it on my walk back.
> I attach a photo of a derelict farm house I came across near Umborne.
> Cheers Tim



Did u have a look in here, r u sure its empty? looks pretty amazing but Iv seen places like this all to often only to find out someone is living there. Deffo worth a closer look though


----------



## devonian42 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi Tim and welcome to Derelict Places. The ‘farmhouse’ that caught your eye during your travels was in fact an old corn mill up until the early 20th century (the water used to travel around the back according to the old OS maps you can access at NLS). It is a grade II listed building also, as are the buildings surrounding it. The mill is the left part of the building where the grey doors are, while the house or living quarters are on the right. Also, judging by the aerials on the roof I suspect the dwelling is still occupied! Cheers for now.


----------

